# Coffee Bar from MLCS



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Coffee Bar /or a great Work Bench for the small shop / videos
Part 1 and Part 2

NEW In-Depth Project Series: Custom Coffee Bar, Part 1
NEW In-Depth Project Series: Custom Coffee Bar, Part 2


===========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good information, thank you. Sure like the finish they put on that top.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great videos! 

Thanks BJ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks and your welcome guys

Some great videos are now coming out of MLCS.. 

====


----------



## 1024 (Jun 8, 2010)

OK,Thanks !


----------

